# Looking for Pyr/AS LGD



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We are looking for a female pup that is 3/4 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Anatolian Shepherd. She must be under 4 months old so we can easily mix her with our current LGD. Parents must be working stock dogs, and I'd prefer within 1/2 days drive of Denver, CO. I'm not in a huge hurry, so if you know of a litter due between now and April, that may be fine too. Thanks in advance!!


----------

